# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ >  Ραδιοκασσετοφωνο ANTRE HS 7602

## leeperik

καλημερα,επεσε στα χερια μου το παραπανω συστημα.Ηταν σε μια αποθηκη ενος φιλου,Εσωτερικα δεν φιανεται να εχει προβλημα,αλλα τα ποτενσιομετρα καπου χανουνε,που μπορω να βρω καποιο σχηματικο η κατι για να δω τι τιμες εχουν τα ποτενσιομετρα;

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Στα παλιά δεν φαίνονται οι τιμές?
.. ή ρίξε λίγο σπρέι με λάδι.

----------


## Thanos10

Τα ποντασιομετρα γραφουνε επανω τι τιμη εχουνε αλλαξε τα αν δεν καθαριζονται με σπρευ,και αλλαξε ολους τους ηλεκτρολιτικους πυκνωτες.

----------


## leeperik

η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν βρηκα χρονο να τον ανοιξω εντελως να δω τι και αν γραφει κατι,

----------

